# New state law creates fund for sheltered animals



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -
Massachusetts taxpayers will be able to lend a hand to homeless animals under a new state law.


The bill signed recently by Gov. Deval Patrick creates a new state fund to pay for vaccinations, spaying and neutering of dogs and cats in animal shelters.

The fund will be supported by voluntary check-off donations made by Massachusetts residents on their state income tax returns.
​The new law would ban certain euthanasia methods used on animals in shelters that are considered inhumane.
It would also allow pets to be covered along with people in domestic violence restraining orders.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/New-state-law-creates-fund-for-sheltered-animals/-/9848766/15969656/-/tt3fg5/-/index.html#ixzz22bQhmdbw


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

It also prohibits breed specific legislation


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

On the surface, I like this a lot, but knowing Deval signed it without any debate makes me worry and wonder what else there is they aren't telling us.

Dogs and cats, so long as they are registered as Democrats will be allowed to vote in state elections so long as their address is a local shelter...animal or otherwise.

??????????????????????????????????


----------

